# Unknown Call?????????????



## jiteshbhimani (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi friends,
I received an unknown call on my mobile......the number it was displaying was
+5044
can anyone tell me which country's code is this?


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 28, 2006)

should have tried telephone directory first for country codes.   and many a times junk no are displayed(on mobiles somewhat rare but many times on caller ids)


----------



## Apollo (Feb 28, 2006)

Why not try and search yourself, eh? 

*www.countrycallingcodes.com/


----------

